# Where to sell raw propolis?



## KatCalico

I have some but I don't know how to go about selling it. I have no clue about the price to sell it for either. 

This has been scraped directly off the hive. No cleaning. Very dark. 

Thanks,


----------



## KatCalico

So I found a buyer, but they want to do a $200 dollar test to see if there is a pesticide contamination. If no pesticides then they will buy my stuff and pay for the test, if not I'm out $200. 

Thoughts? How much of a risk? How can I just if there are pesticides contaminating it? 

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper

Do a Google search for companies that buy proplis. When we started they were only paying $12.00 a pound but paid the shipping and had a low limit of 10 pounds or more per shipment.

 Al


----------



## DW

Check with any local honey/bee supply store. There is one near us that buys it.


----------



## Stupid

DW said:


> Check with any local honey/bee supply store. There is one near us that buys it.





alleyyooper said:


> Do a Google search for companies that buy proplis. When we started they were only paying $12.00 a pound but paid the shipping and had a low limit of 10 pounds or more per shipment.
> 
> Al


Can you give me the info for this?
Thanks


----------



## Stupid

DW said:


> Check with any local honey/bee supply store. There is one near us that buys it.


Can you give me the info for this?
Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Open Google

Type in - bee supplies (your city)


----------

